
InfernoJS Boilerplate – early stages - garet
https://github.com/garetmckinley/inferno-boilerplate
======
indexerror
Afaik Inferno can replace React directly. Why would someone not use an
existing, mature boilerplate instead?

~~~
garet
Replacing react directly with inferno-compat is incredibly slow compared to
inferno native. This has been confirmed with the creator (@trueadm on twitter)
directly.

